# Anyone used a hammerstand?



## sinatra (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey everyone,

Has anyone installed the clutch stop called the Hammerstand?

I am interested in how well it works.

Bavarian autosports has it on their catalog for $80.

Is it worth it?

*posted this in the 3 series also*









Thanx in advance.

David


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

cross post


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

sinatra said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Has anyone installed the clutch stop called the Hammerstand?
> 
> ...


No. $80.00 you say? My, that sounds, well, like a lot of money for a clutch stop don't you think? I made mine from a 0.65 bolt and a big rubber washer...works fine...YMMV :dunno:


----------



## sinatra (Mar 14, 2005)

Interesting. 

You haven't had any issues with your bolt setup? 

Breaking? 

Slipping?

It seems like a pretty solid piece. 

I am worried I may slam down on the clutch and mess up the clutch pedal if I use some ordinary bolt. 

Thanx for the reply though :thumbup:


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

the UUC stop is $20 and Turner for sure sells it. Im sure there are numerous companies that sell it.

http://www.turnermotorsport.com/image/interior/interior_uuc_cs.jpg


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

quick shifting isn't accomplished by slamming into the clutchstop with that kind of force :dunno:


----------



## sinatra (Mar 14, 2005)

TeamM3 said:


> quick shifting isn't accomplished by slamming into the clutchstop with that kind of force :dunno:


Not sure what you mean. I am saying that some people while racing slam their clutch pedal down pretty hard. I wasn't making a correlation between how hard you slam your foot down and shifting speed.



dhabes said:


> the UUC stop is $20 and Turner for sure sells it. Im sure there are numerous companies that sell it.
> 
> http://www.turnermotorsport.com/image/interior/interior_uuc_cs.jpg


Are you a vendor?

If so, have you had any issues with customer returns on these UUC stops?

It looks like a very simple piece.

Thanx,
David


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm just saying it makes no sense to slam the pedal down that hard, just like it makes no sense to continue pulling back on the shifter so hard that the knob comes off :dunno: 

in otherwords, buy what you want but it seems like a waste of money in my book, so no I've never used nor do I see the need to use one, I probably drag launch/shift a BMW more than most owners


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

No Im not a vendor, Ive worked with the TMS team but Im not a vendor. Id contact Doug at TMS if you have some questions. [email protected] . or pm dugmar. Ill try to get him to give you some info later today.


----------



## sinatra (Mar 14, 2005)

Cool thanks for the info you two. Hehe, pulling so hard the knob comes off. That was good.


----------



## bluetree211 (Apr 19, 2004)

I made my clutch stop from parts available at home depot for less than $4.00. I believe the pedal arm is made from plastic, so you should worry about that more than the stop


----------



## sinatra (Mar 14, 2005)

bluetree211 said:


> I made my clutch stop from parts available at home depot for less than $4.00. I believe the pedal arm is made from plastic, so you should worry about that more than the stop


Cool thanx for your input.


----------



## sinatra (Mar 14, 2005)

Can you guys post what parts you used to make your's and maybe some pics?

Thanx,

David


----------

